# Anzugsmoment Kurbelarme



## No_Skillz (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier 

Ich lese schon eine ganze Zeit mit, ich freue mich über den überwiegend angenehmen Umgang miteinander hier.

Bin totaler Neuling, bin seit ca. 1 Jahr mit Moto-Trial unterwegs und habe mir jetzt noch ein Ozonys Skill 26" dazu gekauft. Mehr Üben = mehr Spass, auch wenn der Anfang echt hart ist 

Gestern fingen meine Kurbeln an zu knacken, eine war schon lose. 

Nun endlich meine Frage: 

Mit welchem Moment werden die Kurbeln normalerweise angezogen? Auf die Schnelle habe ich sie gestern recht stramm geschraubt, knackt aber immer noch.

Gruss aus dem Norden

Johannes


----------



## ecols (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Das mit den Kurbeln ist so eine Sache. Die meisten werden wohl die üblichen Momente missachten. Ich habe mich auch noch nie drum gekümmert wie fest die angezogen werden. Stahlschrauben knalle ich richtig fest an, Aluschrauben nur mit dem kurzen Ende des 8ter Inbus. Allerdings erst nachdem ich sie mit Stahlschrauben fest gezogen habe. Der Grund fürs knacken liegt (gerade wenn man shcon mal mit lockeren Kurbeln gefahren ist) meist in der Verformung der Isis Aufnahme in der Kurbel. Das kannst du mal kontrollieren und ggf etwas nachfeilen. 

Oder hast du 4-Kant Kurbeln? Dann sind die meistens einfach kaputt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No_Skillz (18. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort.

Es sind Isis-Aufnahmen, und das Rad ist neu 
Bisher ca. 5h herumgestümpert 

Was mich beim Anziehen nur gewundert hat: es gab keinen definierten Anschlag, da hab ich ein wenig Bedenken irgendwann die Schraube abzureissen.

Sollte man die Kurbeln abnehmen und die Isis-Aufnahme zusätzlich ölen/fetten?

Gruss
Johannes


----------



## florianwagner (18. Februar 2012)

es kann auch sein, dass das tretlager knarzt. evtl ausbauen gut einfetten und wieder einschrauben. die kurbelarme kannst du auch mit schraubensicherung einschmieren und wieder festschrauben. dabei gibt es eingentlich keinen drehmoment. ich schraub immer so fest zu wie ich kann, sogar die aluschrauben. hab bisher noch keine kaputtgemacht.


----------



## No_Skillz (18. Februar 2012)

So, 

heute waren nach 1h wieder die Schrauben locker. Habe sie entfettet, und mit Loctite "fest" wieder eingesetzt und richtig feste angezogen.

Daraufhin scheint auf der Kettenseite die Kurbel-/Freilaufgeschichte jetzt am Rahmen zu schleifen. Das kann's ja auch nicht sein. 

Kann man das Tretlager evtl etwas nach recht herüberjustieren?

Sorry für die Unwissenden-Frage, bin moped- und autoseitig ziemlich schrauber-erfahren, aber eben nicht an aktueller Fahrrad-Ware. 

Dankeschön und Gruss

Johannes


----------



## erwinosius (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo No Skillz,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Zu deiner Frage, es kommt darauf an was für ein Tretlager und was für ein Tretlagergehäuse du hast. wenn man die ISIS Innenlager mit genau der richtigen Breite für das Tretlager fährt gbit es manchmal keine Möglichkeit das auszujustieren.
Ich hab allerdings ein Tretlager bei dem auf der einen Seite Abstandringe und auf der anderen Seite ne Dichtung beigelegt werden. Durch versetzen des Abstandsrings kann man da die Kettenlinie und so auch die Kurbelposition einstellen (so ca 3mm)
Ansonsten hilft nur neues Trelager, oder irgendwas abschleifen......
Wobei ich vom abschleifen kein Freund bin.
Allerdings wenn du das Rad neu gekauft hast dann würde ich erst mal beim Händler nachfragen....Hast ja Garantie dass das ganze funtioniert.....


Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Rad und hier im Forum
gruß
erwin


----------



## haihaihai (20. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich hatte bei meinem (gebrauchten) Rad genau dasselbe Problem. Die für mich passende Lösung war etwas brutal, aber das einzige, das letzten Endes geholfen hat: 

An der Aluverkleidung der Achse rumgefeilt, um die Kurbel weiter aufziehen zu können (die Verkleidung war irgendwie zu lang und hatte sich schon gewellt). Kurbel und Kurbelaufnahme komplett entfettet, die Kurbelaufnahme mit 2-3 Lagen Alufolie überzogen, die Kurbel vorsichtig mit dem Holzhammer draufgesetzt und die Schrauben mit Locite versehen und deftig angezogen. Seit dem ist Ruhe im Gebälk.

Das die Kurbel (bzw. der Freilauf) ans Lager schliff, war bei mir zwar auch kurz der Fall, die Alulagermutter hat aber schnell gegen den Freilauf verloren, der sich dann ca. 0,5 mm durchgefräst hat. Das hab ich dann in Kauf genommen.


----------



## No_Skillz (18. März 2012)

Moin,

nochmal kurz zum Abschluss:

Florianwagner hatte Recht, das Geknarze kam tatsächlich vom Tretlager. 

Nach kräftigem Nachziehen läuft nun alles wieder leicht und vor allem: geräuschlos...

Vielen Dank für alle Tipps!

Gruss

Johannes


----------

